# Looking for blue led strips



## chris0147 (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi all,

I need your help as I am looking for the blue led that I want to get the same led lighting colour as my CPU fan so I will be able to solider it for my 8mm fan. I bought a CPU fan called Deepcool gammaxx 400 that come with blue led. I want to know where I can find the blue led lighting the same colour as my CPU fan somewhere on the internet?

Recently I bought blue led strips on ebay but it is not the same colour as my CPU fan. The led I got is like dark blue with purple colour mixed so it is not the right color I have got. 

If you can help me to find me the same colour as my CPU fan that would be great.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

If you really want the exact same blue LED, you could see about buying another fan and taking the LEDs from that.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

IMO, if you want the best assurance (though still no guarantee) you get the exact same blue, you should just replace your current case fan with one from the same maker as your CPU fan. For example, this DeepCool 80mm (80mm or 8cm, not 8mm :wink case fan.

That said, inspect your case. See if it will support larger fans like 92mm or better yet, 120mm instead. 

Larger fans can scoop up and push through a lot more air while spinning at a lower RPM. This means they can provide a lot more cooling while making much less noise - always a good thing.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm color blind, but this would be even better I think: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01AZ4XX0..._i=led+computer+strip&hsa_cr_id=1651296490501


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

The only truly way to do this is ask the company that makes your cpu fan...where they get the LED's from. Then see if you can go directly to the LED manufacturer to purchase.


----------



## chris0147 (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks for your replied guys as I find it very helpful.

I have found a deepcool 120mm blue led fan that it got the same colour as what I have got on my cpu fan, so I have decided that I am better off to get a bigger fan as I don't have to solider it, it's quiet and it will make my computer case more cooler than 80mm fan but there is a problem. My computer case have only got 80mm slots. I want to install the 120mm fan on the front and the back, I could install the 120mm fan on the front and the back but I will have to use two screws to hold on the fans but I cant put the two other screws as my case slots only support 80mm fans.

Do you know what I need to do?


----------

